# I dropped my tiny tortoise!



## ElisTortoise (Dec 27, 2013)

It sounds worse than it is, but I was holding my tortoise above her open top enclosure when something startled me and I let go of her. She fell about 40cm into her enclosure. Her legs were stuck out at the sides of her. I think she's fine but I just had a shock  

She's lying down a bit weirdly right now;



Have you ever dropped your tortoise?
Is she ok?


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Dec 27, 2013)

Get her to walk and see if she limps or drags a leg. Check out the care sheet for Russians and let's get some better substrate


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 27, 2013)

*hugs* Sorry for the accident. Is he walking around and eating? I don't recall dropping a tortoise, but with all the years I had to have done a drop atleast once or twice.



...a side note, you may want to change your substrate. Those pellets often are not a good idea because of how they mold, lack humidity and can be hard for torotises to walk on properly.


----------



## ElisTortoise (Dec 27, 2013)

I will change the substrate, thanks!


----------



## ascott (Dec 27, 2013)

> I will change the substrate, thanks!



*and the crowd goes crazy cheering--yaaayyyyyy* 

And likely the tort is fine, just like "whoa, boy did I get here fast" ..


----------



## ElisTortoise (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that they aren't limping so I'll just try be more careful.


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Dec 27, 2013)

Okay. As long as his limbs are okay we are good. Tuff lil buggers


----------



## ascott (Dec 27, 2013)

> aren't limping



Torts are a pretty tenacious ruffian kinda critter....they roll off of, slide into and fall off of some pretty impressive forums and as long as there is no crack or permanent roll over they shake it off and keep on trucking....Kinda like my general rule for my son and myself---if no bones sticking out and no gushing blood then a dust off is in order and keep on keeping on....


----------



## Barista5261 (Dec 27, 2013)

Awwwww glad your little one is okay! I am always afraid of dropping mine when I take them out for a bath or to clean their enclosures, so I make a point to put them directly into a clean "carrier" container like a Tupperware bowl or something. [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]

And may I recommend plain top soil or coconut coir for new substrate, both are very inexpensive and are EXCELLENT in holding in moisture. Your little one will take to it like a pig to mud [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 27, 2013)

I've dropped a big Russian. No damage. She just got up and kept walking.


----------



## Laura (Dec 27, 2013)

one reason kids and them don't mix well. they are for watching....not holding and playing..
they Can get internal damage from a drop or fall.. they are pretty hearty as well.. 
just be very careful. 
Its not the fall, its the abrupt stop that causes the damage.. organs slam around inside.. 
hope it all goes well.. let her rest and make she is eating and moving ok.


----------



## stinax182 (Dec 27, 2013)

mine bit me once and by reflex i flung him off my finger...and across his enclosure. he hit the side and landed on his back. he immediately flipped himself over and ran back to the food i was hand feeding him LOL


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 27, 2013)

Oopsee. Your little tortoise flying ... and thump. I think you need to give that little tortoise baby some ahhhh-spaaa time, warm and cozy water, near the basking light. Just to calm little tortie nerves. And you, some tea. To calm tortoise keeper's nerves. 

I also agree, about those pellets. X the pellets. Bleh-bleh-bleh. I use coco coir. So much easier on tortie toes. And no mold. And allows for vital humidity. Yay! : )


----------



## peasinapod (Dec 27, 2013)

I've never dropped my tortoise, but I've come close. I have a fully grown male hermann's tortoise and although he's only 18cm long he's reeeally strong. He has specialized in digging his nails into the soft parts of your hand. I try not to carry him too much. If I have to do it over a distance longer than 1-2 Meters I use a box.

I'm happy that nothing happened to your tortoise!


----------

